# FREE COMMISSIONS for publicity. Looking to build up portfolio



## Tytail (Nov 27, 2019)

Heya furaffinity! I'm looking to make a start in the furry erotica market, and to do so I need a portfolio to sell my work with. As such, I would simply adore if some of you all would commission stories from me of your sonas, your favorite canon characters or anything else furry! I'm looking to do erotic stories, although I'll happily write more safe for work, work.

Any fetish is fine with me. I can do virtually anything, and I consider myself omni sexual. Please, hit me up, I am really desperate .

Please message me, or reply, if you are interested in getting a story written about your fursona


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Nov 27, 2019)

Story idea sent!

Welcome 2 FAF, thanks 4 the offer, and happy writing!


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Nov 27, 2019)

Not really lookin for nsfw, but i would enjoy a story still, could discuss later, I'm gonna be afk for a bit here.


----------



## Tytail (Nov 27, 2019)

Thanks trevor! I'll discuss some details with you

Sfw commissions also exist Blue, start a conversation with me!!


----------



## trivean (Nov 27, 2019)

Heyo, and welcome to the forums.

Are these still open? Figured I'd ask first before PMing.


----------



## Tytail (Nov 27, 2019)

Yep! just shoot me a pm


----------



## trivean (Nov 27, 2019)

Tytail said:


> Yep! just shoot me a pm


Alright, I did.


----------



## JZLobo (Nov 28, 2019)

Hey there! If you're interested, I've always kinda wanted to see someone write a "fanfic" based on my own works! www.furaffinity.net: Werewolf's Humanity Official Cover by JZLobo Why not check it out, see if it inspires any ideas? SFW would definitely be prefered.


----------



## Tytail (Nov 28, 2019)

Ill read it!


----------



## JZLobo (Nov 28, 2019)

Tytail said:


> Ill read it!


Great! Hope you like it!


----------



## Aika the manokit (Nov 29, 2019)

I can't think of anything other than something involving a certain feline from Luigi's Mansion 3


----------



## CaregiverShade (Dec 1, 2019)

I'll send ya a PM! ^^ Thanks for this oppertunity


----------



## Tytail (Dec 3, 2019)

Hey sorry guys! was on a four day holiday with my family

when i get to my computer I'll be able to finish all of everything ^^


----------



## trivean (Dec 3, 2019)

No problem.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Apr 11, 2020)

Thanks so much for the story intro!

www.furaffinity.net: <Commission>[Feederism][Kidnapping] Trevor's first feeding by TyTail


----------



## Arnak (Apr 11, 2020)

I'll just leave this here...

Battle scarred Houndoom (named Ares) and a happy to lucky glaceon (Holly) share a passionate night a couple days before Christmas Eve (yes I said Christmas)

Can either end after the night of romance or when Holly gives Ares a very special present. You can reply if you have questions


----------

